# People are sick and twisted! link contains pictures that some may find too upsetting



## kaismums (May 3, 2009)

This story was all over the papers and i just cant fathom out how people can do these things - i shout at my dog for being bad and i feel so so bad and guilty i end up apologising to him.
thankfully the dog lived.

Animal attack horror | The Sun |Home Scotland|Scottish News

oh BIG WARNING, this link shows graphic pictures of the poor dog in question and may be too much to take


----------



## cassie01 (Jul 11, 2008)

bless the dog for wagging his tail. im afraid in his pace i wouldnt have been so brave and forgiving. i hope he has a speedy recovery and the sicko(s) get whats coming to them.


----------



## turkeylad (Mar 1, 2009)

Sadly the B*st**d will not get what they deserve.


----------



## lee.w (Apr 23, 2009)

i friend of mine had a staffie in his front garden who used to like to put his front paws up on the wall to see what was going on and the next minute the poor little thing came into the house with a gash on his chest, some little sh*t had walked past and slashed at him with a knife. the mind boggles


----------



## speakthevoice (Mar 20, 2009)

That is sooooooooooo SICK. How can people be so cruel??? I hope they get what they deserve and twice the amount.:angry:


----------



## tiddlypup (Oct 4, 2008)

this is a big warning to us all,dont take your eyes off your dogs for a second,more n more of these attacks are happening,god id kill anyone who touched mine
wishing arnie a speedy recovery xxx


----------



## LouJ69 (Feb 28, 2009)

That's just awful. Poor dog. I'd love to do that to the person who did that to him.


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

I'm absolutely disgusted 

What had that poor dog ever done to deserve something as vicious as that!!! 

I hope they catch the culprit


----------



## poshmog (Mar 2, 2009)

WHY ???? 

Iam at a loss to understand why that poor dog had that done to him!!!

I can only hope that the person who did this ,goes on to suffer a similar fate:cursing:


----------



## 0400772 (Apr 1, 2009)

One of my work colleagues was out walking his dog when they lost sight of it in the bushes. Its was never seen again. On this walk they ran into two "Gadgies" and police believe they stole the lab for training in dog fights. How could you do such a thing!!!


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2009)

May this evil b*****d be amply repaid like for like one day for this!


----------

